
WTFs by programming language repository on GitHub - codecurve
http://www.codeodor.com/index.cfm/2011/8/11/wtfs-by-programming-language-repository-on-github/3395
======
sigil
A fair share of the WTFs for python are probably due to the WTForms library. I
count 6 out of 10 WTForms matches on the first page of github file results.

[https://github.com/search?q=wtf+extension%3Apy&type=Code&ref...](https://github.com/search?q=wtf+extension%3Apy&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

~~~
manojlds
And codebases like Webkit have WTF throughout - Web Template Framework -
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/834179/wtf-is-wtf-in-
webk...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/834179/wtf-is-wtf-in-webkit-code-
base)

~~~
millstone
The Web Template Framework is also the explanation for ObjC's high WTF count.

------
grannyg00se
I thought this was about anti-patterns or cryptic code passages. It's
literally about the string 'wtf'

~~~
eksith
One could argue that the 'WTFs' themselves are a bit of a (completely
unscientific) marker of just such anti-patterns etc...

~~~
James_Duval
They might be, but equally they could be a marker of an unorthodox but
brilliant piece of work (fast inverse square root springs to mind). I suppose
that's the unscientific part, but it does strike me as being a bit of a
useless marker.

------
jfasi
Is the graph normalized to account for lines of code per repository? WTFs by
repository is a useless number: I'd be more interested in seeing the WTFs per
line.

~~~
Nav_Panel
Lines of C are certainly not equivalent to lines of, say, Erlang, so I don't
think that metric would be extremely useful either.

Perhaps something like WTFs per commit would be best?

~~~
GarvielLoken
Well that is C:s problem, isn't it? If it want a better measure value then it
should be more expressive. I think it is fair.

~~~
ianstallings
Yes, _C wants a better measurement of WTFs_. Get a grip.

------
yaph
Last year I did something similar, but instead of searching the code I looked
at commit messages that matched certain patterns to categorize them by
emotions, you can see the results here

[http://geeksta.net/geeklog/exploring-expressions-emotions-
gi...](http://geeksta.net/geeklog/exploring-expressions-emotions-github-
commit-messages/)

------
rheide
People would probably only use wtf if the language did something that they
didn't expect of it, regardless of how wtf the language actually is. This just
shows that Python programmers programming in Python use WTF x times and Java
programmers using Java use WTF y times.

(This would also explain why the wtf rate for Javascript is so low ;) )

------
pintglass
Lua is mostly just people using wtf in a l10n var (SoundWTF) or as a variable
or something trying to be funny:

[https://github.com/search?q=wtf+extension%3Alua&type=Code&re...](https://github.com/search?q=wtf+extension%3Alua&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

~~~
otikik
The answer is in the comments of that site. Lua is used in lots of places, but
the earliest "famous" one is World of Warcraft, where it is used to make
extensions. The folder where those extensions are stored is called WTF
(Warcraft Text File), so on every warcraft extension the string WTF appears
multiple times. See [http://www.wowwiki.com/WTF](http://www.wowwiki.com/WTF)

------
colanderman
The graph doesn't show up in Opera, Firefox, or Chrome for me.

~~~
ams6110
NoScript?

~~~
colanderman
Nope, no extensions whatsoever.

------
atmosx
Isn't "fuck" a better pattern to measure _this_? However, funny project :D

------
SameGamchee
How many of those Java WTFs are actually Android Log.wtf() logs?

~~~
platypii
From the Android API docs:

"What a Terrible Failure: Report an exception that should never happen."

[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/util/Log.html...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/util/Log.html#wtf\(java.lang.String),
java.lang.String)

------
ianstallings
Wow, I'm not sure if I should be proud or ashamed, the two languages I use
everyday now - C and Objective-C are in the winner's circle.

------
shazeline
reminds me of commit logs from last night

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V44kscaJe3M](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V44kscaJe3M)

